# Rivergirl Garden Party & Play Clinic



## boaterchic610 (May 2, 2007)

*Where*

Where is this Rivergirl Party going to be?

Daisy


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Durango*

4 corners is in Durango.


----------



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

4 Corners Riversports
360 S. Camino del Rio
Durango, CO 81301
970.259.3893 or 800.4CORNER

The play clinic costs $25 and will start at 10 am, meet at 4 Corners. Please call ahead of time to reserve your spot. 

Fashion show and cocktails on the back lawn of 4 Corners at 3 pm.


----------



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

The cost of the clinic has gone down. It's now FREE!!! No need to call. Just show up at 10 am.


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

How did this go? Anyone make it there?


----------



## drewboater (Jul 19, 2005)

4 Corners Riversports would like to thank all the women that showed up to the Rivergirl event. We had about 20 ladies for the clinic and garden party. It went so well that we plan on having another Rivergirl event the 1st weekend in June. If you would like to receive emails about these events, please pm me your email address.


----------

